# Venezuela is NOT socialist



## basquebromance (Jun 12, 2017)

Socialism means a specific type of society (as explained by Marx). One WITHOUT an asset-owning ruling class. Does Venezuela have this? NO!


----------



## Toro (Jun 12, 2017)

lol

VZ is a socialist basket case, as all of them are


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Jun 12, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Socialism means a specific type of society (as explained by Marx). One WITHOUT an asset-owning ruling class. Does Venezuela have this? NO!


 /---- 
The highly unpopular socialist government of Nicolas Maduro announced electricity rationing and drastic cutbacks to the state work schedule, in part because of a drought and in part because world oil prices have collapsed, cutting government revenues dramatically. Meanwhile, the National Assembly, which is controlled by Maduro’s opposition, declared the country’s health sector a national emergency.

As if this weren’t enough, the government is taking steps toward authoritarian control over its opposition.6 things you need to know about Venezuela’s political and economic crisis


----------



## williepete (Jun 12, 2017)

In socialist societies, some are more equal than others.

Maria Gabriela Chavez, 35, the late president's second-oldest daughter, holds assets in American and Andorran banks totaling almost *$4.2 billion*
2 years ago:
Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3192933/Hugo-Chavez-s-ambassador-daughter-Venezuela-s-richest-woman-according-new-report.html#ixzz4jqGB6R5H


----------



## Sunni Man (Jun 12, 2017)

Always amusing to hear leftist excuses for the epic failures of their ideology.

USSR.....well it really wasn't true communism. 

N Korea.....not really true Marxism.

Now it's,..... well Venezuela doesn't count because it isn't true socialism.  .....     ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 13, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Socialism means a specific type of society (as explained by Marx). One WITHOUT an asset-owning ruling class. Does Venezuela have this? NO!


They are heading towards socialism. Even with autarchic communes that are already tolerated and supported by Maduro and may be implemented in the new constitution.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 13, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Socialism means a specific type of society (as explained by Marx). One WITHOUT an asset-owning ruling class. Does Venezuela have this? NO!



Wrong. Communism is where you get to the point of no asset owning ruling class. This has never been reached. All "communist"  countries stopped at the dictatorship of the proletariat phase, which definitely had a ruling class that owned all the assets. 

Venezuela is a mixed economy, but is mostly a command based one, with massive government ownership of the major means of production. It is definitely a socialist model government. It hasn't reached DotP status yet, but that may come soon.


----------



## gipper (Jun 13, 2017)

martybegan said:


> basquebromance said:
> 
> 
> > Socialism means a specific type of society (as explained by Marx). One WITHOUT an asset-owning ruling class. Does Venezuela have this? NO!
> ...


I wonder if any of the DNC news outlets have reported on the disaster ongoing in Venezuela.  I would guess not much...so, many American leftists have no clue.  

It should be remembered that not long ago, that country was doing great economically.  Much like Cuba before Castro.  Funny how that happens, but somehow is missed by the American media and leftists everywhere.


----------



## martybegan (Jun 13, 2017)

gipper said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> > basquebromance said:
> ...



it also did fine during the first decade or so under Chavez, bolstered by high Oil Prices, and the buy in by most of the people in the country. Socialism can work for a few years, but it needed in this case a source of "free" income, which crude oil basically is.


----------



## waltky (Jul 10, 2017)

Granny says, "Dat's right - dey's riotin' in Venezuela...





*Venezuela burns: Opposition leader placed under house arrest, calls for more protests irking President Maduro*
_Monday 10th July, 2017 - Hours after being released from prison and being transferred to house arrest, Venezuelan opposition leader Leopoldo Lopez urged the opposition to press on with more protests against Venezuela’s socialist government and President Nicolas Maduro._


> Irked at the opposition leader’s statement, the president of the troubled country, Maduro accused Lopez of being a terrorist, while urging for peace.  Debilitated by months of deadly anti-government protests, a failing economy and shortages of food and medicine, rising crime and a social unrest that refuses to die down, in recent weeks, Venezuela has suffered more escalation of violence.  On Saturday, Lopez, who is the country’s most prominent jailed opposition leader, was transferred from military prison to house arrest by orders of the country's Supreme Court, that cited health concerns.  Court President Maikel Moreno said that the court would re-evaluate Lopez's case due to "serious signs of irregularities."
> 
> Jailed in 2014, the 46-year-old leader of the Popular Will party face allegations of inciting anti-government protests that left more than 40 people dead and many more injured.   Lopez was sentenced to 14 years in prison, following which, human rights groups and the opposition accused the ruling to be politically motivated charges.  For months now, opposition and world leaders, including U.S. President Donald Trump had called for Lopez's release.  Upon his release on Saturday, fellow opposition leader Henrique Capriles said on Twitter, “We are thrilled that Leopoldo Lopez is at home with his family. They should give full freedom to him and all the political prisoners.”  Subsequently, Lopez addressed a crowd of people waving a Venezuelan flag and shouting, “Yes, we can!” from outside his house.
> 
> ...


----------



## waltky (Aug 2, 2017)

Can ya believe it?...




*Crisis-Torn Venezuela Remains a Member of the UN’s Top Human Rights Body*
_August 2, 2017  – The United Nations’ secretary-general and top human rights official on Tuesday both expressed concern about the political crisis in Venezuela, but neither statement addressed the fact that the Nicolas Maduro regime is a member of the U.N.’s top human rights body._


> Amid calls for the Human Rights Council to convene an emergency “special session” on the crisis, secretary-general Antonio Guterres’ spokesman explained that it was up to HRC member-states to decide on the agenda – and up to U.N. member-states at large to elect the members of the Geneva-based council.  “The HRC is a legislative body of the U.N. and it is up to the members to decide on the agenda,” Stephane Dujarric told CNSNews.com from New York.  “As for Venezuela’s membership on the HRC, it’s up to [U.N.] member-states to elect members of these legislative bodies. It’s not a process for the secretary-general to comment on.”
> 
> Dujarric added, however, that there was “ an expectation that every member-state will uphold the principals enshrined in the Universal Declaration of Human Rights and international covenants.”  “As a matter of principle, those countries that sit on human tights bodies have an added responsibility.”  Venezuelan police overnight arrested opposition leaders Leopoldo Lopez and Antonio Ledezma – the mayor of Caracas – a day after Maduro threatened to jail critics of Sunday’s controversial vote in favor of creating a constituent assembly to rewrite Venezuela’s constitution. At least ten people were reportedly killed in violence linked to the vote.  “Maduro is not just a bad leader,” President Trump said in a statement read out by National Security Advisor H.R. McMaster. “He is now a dictator.”  Asked during a press briefing in New York whether Guterres shares that view of Maduro, Dujarric said it was “not for the secretary-general to comment” on the U.S. assessment.
> 
> ...



See also:

*Venezuela vote: Authorities reject inflation claim*
_Thu, 03 Aug 2017 - The electoral authorities dismiss a claim turnout figures for a vote were inflated as "baseless"._


> Venezuela's electoral authorities have dismissed a claim that turnout in Sunday's controversial vote for a new constituent assembly was inflated.  The firm behind the voting system said turnout was at least one million fewer than the government figure.  But the head of the election council hit back, calling it an "irresponsible claim, with unfounded estimations".  President Nicolás Maduro has said that the new assembly will be inaugurated on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Related:

*EU mulling range of actions on Venezuela*
_Thursday 3rd August, 2017 - The European Union is discussing a "whole range of actions" against Venezuela over its political crisis but is likely to stop short of sanctions, officials and sources said Wednesday._


> Spain and the head of the European Parliament have both pressed for sanctions following a controversial election that critics say is a bid by Venezuelan President Nicolas Maduro to stay in power, and the arrest of two opposition leaders.  The United States earlier this week hit Maduro with sanctions, and diplomats from the 28 EU nations were meeting with EU diplomatic chief Federica Mogherini in Brussels on Wednesday to discuss the bloc's course of action.  "Consultations with member states are ongoing to ensure an appropriate and coordinated response by the EU. Obviously the whole range of actions are discussed," said Catherine Ray, Mogherini's spokesperson, when asked if sanctions were on the table.  "But our priority is the urgent relief of the Venezuelan people and de-escalation of the tensions. We promote a political solution to the crisis and we are ready to further support ongoing regional mediation efforts," Ray told a daily briefing.  There was opposition from some EU states to any kind of sanctions, which would scupper them as sanctions must be approved unanimously, diplomatic sources said.
> 
> 'World sanctions regime'
> 
> ...


----------



## Flopper (Aug 2, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> Socialism means a specific type of society (as explained by Marx). One WITHOUT an asset-owning ruling class. Does Venezuela have this? NO!


*Claiming to be socialist like claiming to be democratic is just rhetoric for masses.*


----------

